# 06 26Rls For Sale



## austinpowers (Jul 9, 2006)

I am retiring in June and want to move up to a small 5th wheel for extended travel. Want to see the USA. I will post pictures this weekend but wanted to get a note out to see if there is any interest. I bought the trailer new from Marshall Travel Land in central Texas. The trailer has been set up on a permanent basis since new. I use it a few nights a week while in town for my job. This trailer is _gently used _and has avoided several of the deadly sins cast upon trailers: 1)Large dogs, 2)Children, 3)Family members who want to borrow your trailer, 4)Bouncing over potholes, sideswiping trees, campground posts, blowouts and other road hazards to name a few. Trailer is located in central Texas. The trailer is all original except for vent covers and a power roof vent in kitchen, a mounted tv, coat rack, and tank flusher. Asking $12,775.


----------

